
Solving Android’s 65K Limit (Part 2): The Lollipop Generation – SafeDK Blog - shiraabel
http://blog.safedk.com/technology/solving-androids-65k-limit-part-2-the-lollipop-generation/
======
Zigurd
The biggest problem has been Google Play Services, but now, with Granular
Dependency Support, you get only the packages you need. That means instead of
nearly 30k methods, take it or leave it, you'll use up only a few thousand
method table entries.

In general, don't go nuts with big monolithic libraries. There's a lot of
over-engineered Android code out there, especially when you have big, well-
funded development teams.

If your app still break the 64k limit, maybe you are stuffing too much into
one app. Android makes it fairly easy for multiple apps to share data and
other components.

~~~
ronnies
Great point. Take a look at the new post talking exactly about that:
[http://blog.safedk.com/technology/reducing-your-method-
count...](http://blog.safedk.com/technology/reducing-your-method-count-the-
google-play-services-edition/?ref=hn)

------
jreacher
Looking forward to the next part. :)

~~~
shiraabel
There's a new post up today on Reducing Your Method Count

------
orlyshoavi
Thanks for the post, proguard didn't help me so far

------
Asafsav
The first part was great, this one is even better

